# Block Yahoo Games



## cailinp (Nov 8, 2008)

I need help in blocking yahoo games as I am so addicted it is interfering with every aspect of my life. I stay up into the wee hours every night and my eyes are red raw. I really would appreciate help so as to block the games. 
Many thanks for reading this.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, if we tell you, then you will know how to fix it, and that wouldn't be much help, would it? What you need is someone to set up a controlled account that they block Yahoo.com in, and then change the password on the Admin account so that you can't make any changes.


----------

